# Only one folli? Should I proceed????



## bestbean

Hello
I'm completely confused.  Yesterday I had my 3rd scan following stims, 2nd scan showed 2 folli's, this scan showed one at 15mm which the nurse said looked nice, 2 at 11mm and 2 more at 8mm which she said probably wouldn't do anything.  

The hospital given me the choice to proceed or not to EC, it would be Monday and I have to decide today.
I can't stop crying, I hate making decisions and Im reading a lot of negative reports about proceeding with a limited number of follicles.  

Ive been told i have 2 IVF goes on the NHS, if I cancel now this doesnt count a a try.  If I go to EC that is one try.
I originally thought we' d have no goes, due to post code lottery so these are a bonus for us.

The scan also showed a fibroid 3 x 3cm, Ive had 2 removed already.  If doc doesnt like the position of this fibroid again I will have to have another op, which will delay next cycle for approx 8-12 months. Doctor is on leave today, so cant consult.

Im 35 with family history of early menopause, so any delay is significant to me.
Do I have faith in my one little folli, go with it this time and cross the fibroid issue when we have a result, then at least I've had a go, before the delay or do I cancel this cycle and hope the fibroid doesnt need another op and hope the next cycle produces more foli's?    

Any stories or pearls of wisdom would really help me right now
xxx


----------



## louisoscar

Hello Bestbean


I too am crying today about not enough follies so thought I would try to help someone else. My gut feeling for you is to definitely go ahead with the one follie. Cliche as it is and all i am trying to tell myself is it does only take one good egg and sperm to make a baby so why shouldn't it work? I also do think the NHS will count it as one attempt so you may as well go for it and see what happens. It might be worth checking that with your clinic though. As for the fibroid I have no experience of them, sorry but I was wondering why it would be such a long wait after it's remove to try a cycle again?


Whatever you decide, I wish you a happy outcome. Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

I am presuming for you both this is your first IVF. My clinic said that the first is always trial and error on doses, whats right for you etc.
In my personal opinion and having just had zero fertilisation I would go for it. It only takes one and I really hpope and pray this works for you.
If it doesnt you have a lot of info to sit down and say right what do we do differently!

Good luck
Sue


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya Bestbean .... I replied to your other thread here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247901.msg4053858#msg4053858
I'm going to move this post to the during treatment boards


----------



## bestbean

Hi Louisoscar and Sue

Thanks so much for the support, Im still up in the air and have to decide before 2pm but I think Im going to go for it.  As you both said, it just takes one and why wouldnt this be the lucky one, better to be positive.
Yes its my first attempt so we'll have lots of good info for next time, if we need it, and I think I'll have the AMH test as well
Im so sorry, you got no fertilisation Sue, I suppose if we get eggs on Monday thats the next hurdle.
Chin up eh girls, we'll get there....


----------



## Ann1010

Hi
I had only one good folli - others were non responding. had my EC yesterday and they took the big one 20mm and a small one - both fertilised. so there is still hope when I had given up on it altogethr.
so pls keep positive and try.
all the best
ann


----------



## bestbean

Thanks so much for the positive new Ann, I've gone back to them now and said i want to proceed, EC Monday, fingers, toes, everything crossed.  Ive got the kettle on for my hot water bottle and going to cut up some some pineapple ....Good luck xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

dont have the pineapple. have processed pineapple juice, the raw pineapple has an enzyme not good for you. Not sure of teh facts 100% but everyone reckons no raw pineapple.


----------



## bestbean

Ok thanks Sue, I hadnt got round to cutting it up yet, so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Guest

Hi Best bean - I'm a poor responder and last time I had 2 follies and was given the option to abandon.  We went ahead with EC and produced 1 egg. unfortunately it didn't fertilise but I don't regret that decision - you never know unless you try!!!  Did you have EC yesterday? How did  you get on? I'm keen to hear - my day 10 scan is tomorrow, I'm hoping I have a follie or 2 as there was nothing at my day 5 scan.  Keeping everything crossed for you.   


xxxx


----------



## bestbean

Sa11en
I should have replied from here, sorry, not good with this site yet!
Yes, I got the call and have one embryo.  I think this is the one that was leading from the start and maybe it was just meant to be, as they say you only need one and at least that one has done the right thing so whatever happens we know we can get to this stage, Im so pleased we carried on.
Im really thinking of you and hope your scan tomorrow gives you some follicles.  Good luck    
xxx


----------



## Guest

Ha!! Best bean - found you again!!!  Many congrats!! I'm kinda getting a little bit excited now for my scan - been a bit crapping it the past few days but now there is hope...it only takes 1!!


----------



## bestbean

Hey Sallen!! I keep losing posts and dont seem to be able to find a place where it keeps a record of where Ive been writing, I clearly cant drive these pages  
My acupuncturist said massage your palm, lower part, on both hands massage the quarter nearest to your little finger, just off the mid line (I hope that makes sence)  She said that is where your overies are and that stimulates them??  It certainly cant harm 
Good luck xxx


----------



## miss gap

Hi bestbean...dont worry im all over the place too!

thats interesting about the palm massage thanks!
can i ask those who are having accupunture...have you been told to book in for accupunture before and after ET...as in on the same day?
Mine did...and i dont think the clinic will be able to give enough notice for me to do that..esp as slots get taken up a week or more in advance sometimes. She told me clinics are used to it Cant see my clinic doing that!

xx


----------



## bestbean

Hi Miss Gap
I read the Zita West book and it was in that that Id read before and after on the same day as ET.  I've managed to get in for both because my ET is today at 1.45, so I'm booked in with my acupuncturist at 9.30 (eek late!!) and then she said to call her when were done and she'll see my after.  She did say however that if we couldn't coordinate as well as we have she would have been happy with either before or after and just one.  I understand there is one point they cant use  from the day after ET, so she just wanted the opportunity to use that, she even said quite soon the next day would be fine, so I shouldn't worry, its just a helping hand and a nice stress relief?? 
Good luck


----------



## miss gap

Hi
hope everyone is well!

Thanks bestbean for that...i guess if my accupunturist knows its important..she may try and be flexible!

Sa11en hope scan went well today!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thx miss gap but tx abandoned as no follies at day 10. Luckily our follow up is tomorrow so we can move on & put this behind us.


----------



## miss gap

Ohhh! Im so sorry to hear that hun. Glad you're being seen today. Stay happy and healthy..whatever your next move. Good luck xx


----------



## bestbean

Sa11en
I'm so sorry you had to abandon.  I hope you got some positive news today and get some good advise on how you can proceed, thinking of you and hope you're ok


----------



## Troll

Hi ladies!  Glad I'm not the only one all over the place and confused by the different threads!

Sa11en, I posted you a message today on another thread (I think!) but just seen this one.  I am so so sorry about your abandoned cycle hun.  I know it's not much but my heart goes out to you as I so know how you feel      

What happened at your follow up today?  Did they give you any useful information?

I'm a bit disappointed that Guys haven't contacted us for our follow-up.  If I haven't heard by tomorrow I'll call and ask.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls,

Homerton always offer a follow up & luckily we got a cancellation otherwise we'd be waiting a couple of weeks. Basically as I didn't respond at all and we've tried 2 different protocols this is the end of the line for oe. We totally understand & agree with this decision. De is our best option but right now me & dh just need a bit of time to get our heads straight... It's been a hell of a year!!!

But thank goodness for this web site!!! Hope everone is doing ok

Love
Sonia


----------



## Troll

Sonia, it's good that you have accepted the decision and feel you can move on.  I can understand it's not easy and it sounds sensible to give yourselves some time.  I wish you loads of luck with wherever you go next.

By the way, Homerton is my home town!  I grew up near Mare Street not too far from Homerton Hospital.  My best friend had her appendix out there    Haven't been back for a while now though.

Take care hun, lots of love   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss gap

Sonia..awe big   's to you!!!
Glad you got today over and done with! Well done for being so brave and persevering so positively!!
New year new start..you enjoy yourselves for now and best of luck with whatever you decide!

Thinking of you xx


----------

